
Visualizing all the weekly Top-10 bestselling book covers from 2000-2011 - nreece
http://www.ifweassume.com/2012/10/book-covers.html
======
hnriot
How depressing to see what the top 10 top 10 consists of. At least it shows
that high schooler's are reading books, or less encouragingly, that the
general public has high school reading levels.

The actual 'bricks', the visualization, seemed to me not to have any actual
value. The charts and tables were useful but the bricks carried no signal.

~~~
DanBC
Top ten lists are always awful. Even John Peel said that his "Festive Fifty"
was lousy, and that people should look at the music in the 51-100 positions.

[1] (<http://www.rocklistmusic.co.uk/festive50.htm>)

------
norswap
Nice, but is there a way to view the big picture (with all the bricks for
2000-2011) in a size where you can actually which books are on it?

